# Puppy food for my Lab



## txchoclab (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a 2mnth old chocolate lab. Looking to change to a premium food. Should I go with a food specifically made for puppies expected to gro larger than 50lbs? blue buffalo makes one that looks good. "Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy Chicken & Rice Formula" any input appreciated. thanks!


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Blue Buffalo is a great food for your puppy. Quality ingredients, adequate caloric density, proper Ca ratio, good vitamin and mineral sources, and a sufficient amount of protein.

My only reserve with it is that it does contain grains. That is not necessarily a bad thing; there are plenty of dogs out there that actually do better on a diet with grains than without grains.


----------



## txchoclab (Dec 7, 2009)

SuZQuzie said:


> Blue Buffalo is a great food for your puppy. Quality ingredients, adequate caloric density, proper Ca ratio, good vitamin and mineral sources, and a sufficient amount of protein.
> 
> My only reserve with it is that it does contain grains. That is not necessarily a bad thing; there are plenty of dogs out there that actually do better on a diet with grains than without grains.


well i am open to suggestions. what would you recommend? Thanks alot for your in out, i appreciate it!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Orijen makes a fantastic food as well, it's just quite a bit more expensive and much harder to get ahold of. Same with Taste of the Wild.

Blue Buffalo is an ok brand though. I've seen it work for a lot of dogs.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

txchoclab said:


> well i am open to suggestions. what would you recommend? Thanks alot for your in out, i appreciate it!


No problem.

If you were to go with grain-free, unfortunately, there is only one choice for large puppies: Orijen. Luckily, it is a fantastic feed and, arguably, made by one of the best pet food companies around. That is what I have my pup on. While it is fairly pricey (about $2 per pound), one doesn't have to feed as much to meet the dietary requirements of the pup.

Other fine choices include:
Innova 
Wellness
Acana (made by the same company as Orijen)
Artemis

I'm sure there are more, as well.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Orijen makes a fantastic food as well, it's just quite a bit more expensive and much harder to get ahold of. Same with Taste of the Wild.
> 
> Blue Buffalo is an ok brand though. I've seen it work for a lot of dogs.


While TotW is a great feed (heck, I feed it!), it has an inappropriate Ca ratio for a growing puppy, particularly a large breed puppy.


----------



## txchoclab (Dec 7, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Orijen makes a fantastic food as well, it's just quite a bit more expensive and much harder to get ahold of. Same with Taste of the Wild.
> 
> Blue Buffalo is an ok brand though. I've seen it work for a lot of dogs.


is taste of the wild suitable for a puppy?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

TOTW means taste of the wild


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a chocolate lab aswell! :biggrin:

Originally he was on Iams. So what worked for me was I got some Iams (whatever previous dog food yours is on) and I got blue buffalo large breed puppy formula. Slowly mixed the new with the old. 

My dog got diarreha while making the move, so don't be alarmed or shocked. Just make sure he has his potty time :tongue:

Eventually you can go fully blue. He had loose stool for 3 weeks. We just made sure he had plenty of water (possible dehydration) and it eventually passed. 

After he turned 1 year old, we started him on adult food. First we transitioned to blue buffalo wilderness. He had diarreha the first week due to the fact Wilderness is richer in meat content then generic blue buffalo. Once he got used to that, he actually had no problems hoping around to other foods such as Innova Evo & Taste of the wild.

Good luck!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

txchoclab said:


> I have a 2mnth old chocolate lab. Looking to change to a premium food. Should I go with a food specifically made for puppies expected to gro larger than 50lbs? blue buffalo makes one that looks good. "Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy Chicken & Rice Formula" any input appreciated. thanks!


If you take a look at the analysis on the bags, there really is no difference between large breed and regular formulas. Large Breed is usually a few bucks more expensive, thats all...I recommend starting with Orijen puppy. :smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a 4 year old choclate lab! Sweet sweet sweet! Love her to pieces!

When you buying puupy food you can also check for ALS food.

There are so many premium chocies out there! Look them up @ Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

choose a food that is atainable as well as reliable. Hopefully you have a pet boutique store somewhere in your area. Alot of these places will even help you if you describe your situation.

I have a tendency to swicth my foods around. I like the premium brands. Some folk here may think switching is not the best but I feel that in doing this makes the dogs more tolerant to differnt brands and differnt foods. That is my reasoning they (my dogs ) seem to not be allergic to diffrent foods by doing this! 

You have to find what agrees best with the pup! And believe me you will! And labs the little cuties will eat just about anything! I actually have to sit here and think what my two labs dont care for and its hard haha! Well I now my labs are not finicky at all! As for my other two dogs well now theres a differnt story haha!

Right now my chocolate has had Orijen, Evo, Fromm, California natural( I know its an allergy food but I got it for my other dog and well she did have it too haha)( and I believ if I am not worng here she was on the california natural for weight control) She has been on alot of weight management foods! And yep it worked for her! Natura product are just awesome! Wellness another good one! 

My only advice is trying things and seeing what actually works. You will know if its not right !

Good luck!!!!!! Puppy Goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## txchoclab (Dec 7, 2009)

A friend of mine feeds her labs this and highly reccomends it. What do you think? CANIDAE® All Natural Holistic Dog Food - Chicken & Rice dry formula


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Canidae is a decent food, but for your money's worth I would go with Orijen to be honest. Its a better food, even though a bit pricey...Good luck :biggrin:


----------



## txchoclab (Dec 7, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Canidae is a decent food, but for your money's worth I would go with Orijen to be honest. Its a better food, even though a bit pricey...Good luck :biggrin:


Orijen is not available in my area...but evo is. It is ALOT more expensive than Canidae and it is grain free.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

txchoclab said:


> A friend of mine feeds her labs this and highly reccomends it. What do you think? CANIDAE® All Natural Holistic Dog Food - Chicken & Rice dry formula


Canidae is generally thought of as a good brand of feed for dogs. It is a bit high in Ca for a pup, IMO. Not too bad, but I would like to see it a little lower. It is also a very grainy feed. I would also prefer a feed with higher CP counts for a pup.

I was also shocked to see that, while the first ingredient is chicken meal, the following seven ingredients are all grains except for one, which was chicken fat.

It was also disappointing to see that the added nutrients (vitamins and minerals) were in inexpensive, inorganic forms for the most part. For such a pricey feed, I would expect better.

Is it a good feed? Yes. Is it great? No. Would I feed it to my dogs? No.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

txchoclab said:


> Orijen is not available in my area...but evo is. It is ALOT more expensive than Canidae and it is grain free.


Evo isn't formulated for puppies though...

Is Acana available in your area? Take a look at it. It's made by Champion Pet Foods.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

txchoclab said:


> Orijen is not available in my area...but evo is. It is ALOT more expensive than Canidae and it is grain free.


Evo is not appropriate for a pup so you don't have to worry about that for now. :biggrin:

I would rather see you feed Artemis, Blue Buffalo, or Innova (in that order) since Orijen is not available.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Evo isn't formulated for puppies though...
> 
> Is Acana available in your area? Take a look at it. It's made by Champion Pet Foods.


You're correct.

Since Acana and Orien are both made by Champion Petfoods, I can't imagine them supplying an area with one line, but not the other.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SuZQuzie said:


> You're correct.
> 
> Since Acana and Orien are both made by Champion Petfoods, I can't imagine them supplying an area with one line, but not the other.


Your right about that. I didn't even think of that...


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh, and regarding Orijen not being available is your area, that is a very common thing, unfortunately. I talked to the manager of the place I purchase it from and he said that the company is having a difficult time keeping up with demand, hence how limited it is.

In order to purchase it, I actually have to drive 3 hours to the nearest dealer. It isn't as big of a deal as it sounds since the dealer is about 30 minutes from my hometown, but my boyfriend and I still STALK UP LIKE MAD when we get there. Last time, we purchased $160 worth of kibble for ONE dog.  Fortunately, it keeps for over a year, so we're good. :biggrin:


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

If your having trouble finding certain foods and the price is troubling you, blue buffalo puppy formula is mid to upper 30's (if i remeber right) and its available in the big box stores. I know Costco has kirkland brand (Diamond) puppy food - thats decent (rated 3 stars on DFA)...and its about 23.99 for a 40lb bag.

But once he gets to adulthood, go Evo or Orijen (if you find it)


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

ddwcmp555 said:


> But once he gets to adulthood, go Evo or Orijen (if you find it)


Simply curious, why?


----------



## txchoclab (Dec 7, 2009)

ok beofor reading here that evo is not appropriate for a pup, I purchased a big bag of EVO chicken/fowl mix. Should I try and return it or can I mix it sparingly with my Kirkland brand that is 3/4 full? Geeze just my luck...thanks for all of the help! I also purchased a bag of the missing link vitamin supplement.


----------



## txchoclab (Dec 7, 2009)

ps: i already opened it


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Uh oh!

The Ca in EVO is really too high to give to a growing puppy, especially a large breed one. I would really really really avoid having to feed it now.

Can you call tomorrow and ask if you can return it?

I checked the shelf life for EVO and it is only 3 months after opening it.

:frown:

Which Kirkland?


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

SuZQuzie said:


> Simply curious, why?


No reason..was just naming off 2 excellent kibble companies. Atleast these are the two companies that I can find in my area. If you can find any other like horizon legacy or Taste of the Wild, then thats good too. Its up to the individual to decide which high end kibble they want. As long, of course, as its high end :tongue:

Sorry if I came off as thats the ONLY two you can choose.


----------



## txchoclab (Dec 7, 2009)

it is the kirkland puppy food. actually decent looking ingredients. Evo seems to be the closest kibble to raw, which is fine for pups, correct? If i monitor the weight correctly shouldnt I be fine? (she will be 9 weeks old friday)


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

ddwcmp555 said:


> No reason..was just naming off 2 excellent kibble companies. Atleast these are the two companies that I can find in my area. If you can find any other like horizon legacy or Taste of the Wild, then thats good too. Its up to the individual to decide which high end kibble they want. As long, of course, as its high end :tongue:
> 
> Sorry if I came off as thats the ONLY two you can choose.


You answered my question without answering my question. :tongue:

Too often for my liking, grain-free becomes synonymous with being top of the line. There are some dogs out there that do better with grain in their diet than without it. For those dogs, brands like Acana, Innova, or Artemis would be top of the line. I used to have a Dobie cross that did excellent on Kirkland and couldn't handle high protein diets well. But, then I got my first Boxer and, my oh my, was she a gassy little girl! High protein diets and later grain-free was better for her. :smile:


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

txchoclab said:


> it is the kirkland puppy food. actually decent looking ingredients. Evo seems to be the closest kibble to raw, which is fine for pups, correct? If i monitor the weight correctly shouldnt I be fine? (she will be 9 weeks old friday)


While raw is fine for puppies (arguably), I don't feel EVO is nor do I feel that EVO is the closest to raw of the available kibbles.

Weight can tell one little about joint development. The problem with the high Ca is not that it packs on the pounds, but it will promote rapid growth since it is available to the pup. If it is there, the pup will use it. When this happens, it accelerates the bone growth beyond the capabilities of the body to adequately sustain it safely. This will then lead to weaker bone, while this is particularly seen in the joints. Weaker joints then leads to higher incidents of joint dysplasia.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

And, yes, Kirkland is a fine food. I fed it to my dogs for a number of years, as I previously mentioned. :smile:


----------



## txchoclab (Dec 7, 2009)

ok. thanks again. I will try and return it tomorrow and exchange for innova for large pups


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

txchoclab said:


> ok. thanks again. I will try and return it tomorrow and exchange for innova for large pups


Good luck! I'm so sorry for the confusion. :frown:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Suzie are you pushing for a MODERATOR spot? You certainly push your opinions on every single post.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Suzie are you pushing for a MODERATOR spot? You certainly push your opinions on every single post.


Ooo, you caught on fast. :smile:

If I am unwelcome, I will leave. Just let me know. I do try to base my "opinions" on scientific sources for what it's worth.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a bit of a late response, but whatever. 
Canidae ALS is a better pick than the Chicken or Lamb formulas. Chicken Meal, Turkey meal, and lamb meal are the first three ingredients. 
I think Canidae Grain Free lines (ALS and Salmon) are often overlooked, but wonderful feeds, and comparable to TOTW. 
I have fed my Shepherd foster Canidae with great results. He actually did TERRIBLE on Evo, but wonderful on Canidae ALS. You can not beat the quality in its price range. It's roughly $50 for 44lbs.


----------



## txchoclab (Dec 7, 2009)

update! My feedstore GLADLY took the opened bag of EVO back. I cam home with Innova for large breed pups! Thans for all of your help!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

awesome, let us know how it works out for you  my neighbor is using it with her 2 goldens and they are doing wonderfully on it.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is what I feed my 6 month old GSD

Orijen Large Breed Puppy (No grain, high protein)
Horizon Legacy Puppy (No grain, high protein)
Artiems Large/Med Puppy (Some gain, low protein)
Merrick Puppy Plate (Some gain, low protein)
1/4 can of Innova Large breed puppy, per meal

I feed all puppy food and I will until he is at least one year old. I feed all 4 wet but not to wet, just enough to dilute down the can food. I just replaced Innova Large Breed with Artiems Large/Med Puppy 
and I replaced California Natural with Merrick because I like whats in them better. I really believe I feed my dog the best their is (open door) as far as kibbles goes. I see that Honest Kitchen and others are coming out with human grade food, but at 100 bucks for 10 pounds thats outta my price range. Heck my dog would eat 30 bucks a day and thats a hell of meal at the local diner. To see my dog check him out at the link below

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't understand your thinking. You feed high protein no grain food then cancel out it's benefits with grain filled low protein food. Then you water down canned food which is 70% water anyway. What are you expecting to gain by feeding like you do?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> I don't understand your thinking. You feed high protein no grain food then cancel out it's benefits with grain filled low protein food. Then you water down canned food which is 70% water anyway. What are you expecting to gain by feeding like you do?


The canned is just to spoil him because he just flat out loves it. I also once in awhile give him small portions of 100% duck, rabbit and pheasant by Evanders.
I just really like Orijen and Legacy.
I feel that a little rice is good for him (yes I could be crazy).
I like the idea of feeding more than one brand (yes I could be crazy).


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> The canned is just to spoil him because he just flat out loves it. I also once in awhile give him small portions of 100% duck, rabbit and pheasant by Evanders.
> I just really like Orijen and Legacy.
> I feel that a little rice is good for him (yes I could be crazy).
> I like the idea of feeding more than one brand (yes I could be crazy).


Well, if you're crazy, then I'm crazy too. :wink: I also feed more than one brand. I feed Acana and Evo...

Oh, and your pup is getting really big and looks beautiful...!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> I just really like Orijen and Legacy.


Those are the better of the ones you feed. Obviously you like the idea of high protein so why feed the low protein foods and why feed grains?



> I feel that a little rice is good for him (yes I could be crazy).


Yeah, you could be. :smile: No rice is not good for him. He is a carnivore and as such, grains or other plants are not for him.



> I like the idea of feeding more than one brand (yes I could be crazy).


Thats probably a good idea but if you are going to feed a high protein, low carb food you are fighting your own self by turning around and feeding low protein, high carb food. Dogs need lots of protein and they have no need for carbs at all. 

I was just curious as to what your reasoning was feeding those differing foods.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

*Here is some history for ya Raw !*

4 months ago I put down my 12 1/2 year old German Shepard. For his entire life I feed him Pedigree dry and canned, I also feed my 4 shepards before him this. I was conned into thinking that this was a great dog food and I was feeding him the best stuff you could buy. When I got my new puppy 4 months ago he came to me on a diet of Purnia One dry and canned.

*GUESS WHAT HAPPENED ???* 

I found out that the internet had more to offer than what I was using it for (I am a sports nut) and quickly educated myself about dog food. I think I have made HUGE leaps in my knowledge of dog foods and I will continue to learn. Will I ever go raw ??? I doubt it, but I will never say never. But he does get some raw meat once in awhile and not just the fat. So this is one real "old" dog that is learning some new tricks.


----------

